# Furnace issues



## rjkaroses (Sep 6, 2011)

I have an Atwood furnace in my Lance slide in truck camper. The furnace does not always fire up. When I set the thermostat to start up, the unit fan turns on and then I can hear a series of clicks. Sometime it starts and sometimes not. I then shut of the breaker and wait a few minutes and try again. It's usually hit or miss, BUT, will eventually start. It happens when I am running 110 and off of the 12 volt. Where should I look first? 
Thanks
Randy


----------



## PhilnJill (Aug 3, 2011)

bugs such as spiders can get inside clogging things up. a good cleaning might do the trick or it might be an ignitor issue.


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*FAU repair*

The most common problem with RV furnaces is low battery voltage to the unit. The next most common is slow fan speed and the gas valve will not allow gas to lite unit. Some times bugs will prevent the fan sail switch from making any contact, and no gas to burners. It is good ownership that compels an RV owner to remove the furnace and check things over for faults.
Many owners place a bug strip in the furnace to ward away any bugs and wasps. Frank


----------

